# E litter vom Littlehaus



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Born Monday April 11th into Tuesday April 12th. 2 black females, 2 sable females, one sable male. They are turning into real chunkers already.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pup pics!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't posted pictures in awhile. They are 7 weeks now.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the last picture was from a couple weeks ago though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't realize you were in Walworth! For some reason I thought you were eastern NY.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Such pretty dogs. Are they on their way to new homes soon?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> Such pretty dogs. Are they on their way to new homes soon?



Just a couple so far :smile2:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Some taken today.


----------



## Ckettles (Jun 8, 2016)

I saw this post earlier but I didn't notice that our litters were only 4 days apart. Molly had her litter on the 16th.


----------



## KnallhartsGSD (May 24, 2016)

That pup laid out by the water bucket is so cute!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Never done bite work. Dominic is available so put something together to see if he has it. Guess he does. And he liked it. Babies' daddy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

More random pics


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Nothing more adorable than puppy pictures! I can't ever get enough of them. lol Great photos. Congrats on the cute litter!


----------

